# Squat in LA



## Waygook (Sep 1, 2011)

StP boys and girls, tramps and hobos,

Where do you stash your pack while you're out and about? I'm in LA and need a day locker or something. Or a place to squat. Pm me if you know. I can keep my mouth shut, and I always help the people who help me. I know there's something out there that wants to be squated on


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 1, 2011)

some ideas in this thread about stashin shit....... http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/places-to-stash-your-gear.1731/


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 2, 2011)

I never take my pack off unless I'm with people I trust who are staying somewhere with it or if I'm getting housed by people (i know where they live if they try anything..lol). Just not worth coming back to find everything I depend on missing, so I prefer to just get used to having the weight on my back most of the time.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 16, 2011)

I had a squat I cracked in Hollywood. Anybody who wants full info, how to get in, where it is, etc, PM me. Warning: Its haunted, don't fuck with the dream catcher on the second floor and I never got the roof open, so bring bolt cutters.

ALSO: There's a billboard with POWER. Pros: You can charge your phones and shit. CONS: ITS A BILLBOARD. They probably changed it by now and found out people broke in!


----------



## robbaked (Sep 16, 2011)

I had one in Hollywood. pm me for info.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 16, 2011)

robbaked said:


> I had one in Hollywood. pm me for info.


Its probably either the studio or the one I re-broke into


----------



## YourBuddyDave (Oct 4, 2011)

If anybody has info about squats in or around the San Fernando Valley, I would love to talk for a bit, I have never squatted before and will be homeless as of November 1st. I work and have a car, but just don't see the point of getting a new place since I will be moving to Orange County for work in less than six months.


----------



## robbaked (Oct 4, 2011)

YourBuddyDave said:


> If anybody has info about squats in or around the San Fernando Valley, I would love to talk for a bit, I have never squatted before and will be homeless as of November 1st. I work and have a car, but just don't see the point of getting a new place since I will be moving to Orange County for work in less than six months.


The one i was at isn't there anymore. Try undead phoenix for current info


----------



## Sydney (Oct 4, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Warning: Its haunted, don't fuck with the dream catcher on the second floor and I never got the roof open, so bring bolt cutters.


hhhaahhaahaaa

haunted!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2011)

Sydney said:


> hhhaahhaahaaa
> 
> haunted!


I shityounot. It is. Its fuckin creepy, too. Dead gutter punx and shit


----------

